# snub nose rb's



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

After over a year of breeding, the survival rate has reached an all time high, and we have finally got some snub nose rb's.

many pics to come, they're too small to get any that are decent. They do have an incredible underbite!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

YAY!

Congrats, i can't wait to see the pics

*waiting***


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------

